# Black Audi S4 (first rotary correction)



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

I'll keep this one very brief. S4 DD, lot of correction and my first real go with the Makita rotary

Wash/ wheels
Z7 
Megs WB 4:1
Ace Powerstick #401
Megs red clayinners
Methyl Etyhl ketone for the deep inners to remove stubborn grease
Z-AIO topped w/ Z-CS
Clayedtop half of body using Sonus Green/Bottom half Megs red

Interior/Trim
LM strong claner
1Z CP\1Z Reingner
303 cleaner on carpets/APC+ on mats
LGM
Raggtopp on the top
IG toped with Z-CS
Black wow
Noxon +steel wool on tips

Correction
Makita w. 6.5/5.5/4inch LC pads
Infratech CM5300
M105 mixed w. a drop of Ultrafina
Ultrafina
Lights got 106ff

LSP
Z5pro x2
Z8














































Powerstick in action



















*All 50/50 shots taken without flash to show the brightness and capability of the CM5300*

After just the hood










Lower panels:yikes:










Trunk after first hit of M105










Lower panel










Side hood










Before










50/50 after just M105



















After finishing Ultrafina





































After correction and UF, No LSP










Finished product


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work matey:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice work there!


----------



## 05 A4 TDI CAB (Mar 20, 2008)

nice finish


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

great job there! I really need to do my own s-line after looking at this!


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

very nice turn around


----------



## RnRollie (Apr 16, 2008)

nice :thumb:

looks like you went "deep" to get that effect


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## tommy (Dec 31, 2006)

good jobs mate


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

RnRollie said:


> nice :thumb:
> 
> looks like you went "deep" to get that effect


Many thanks to everyon. Yes the correction took quite some time but the owner wanted it perfect. Also the Audi clear isnt the easiest to work with but im sure glad I had the Makita this time. :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks great :thumb:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

lovley car and lovley work matey :thumb:


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Very nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

HAWKEY_SKYLINE said:


> lovley car and lovley work matey :thumb:





Bigpikle said:


> looks great :thumb:





dooby scoo said:


> Very nice work mate :thumb:


Thanks fellas


----------

